# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  استافاده از select تودرتو

## ji ming u

*استفاده از select تودرتو*  1
2
3
4
5
6
SELECT     date, atf

FROM         doc_main

WHERE     (date IN
                          (SELECT     date
                            FROM          doc_dtl
                            WHERE      (id_bank = 7)))





در دستور بالا از دستور سلکت تودرتور استفاده شده با یک فیلد مشترک date
من میخام با دو فیلد مشترک دستور بالا را بنویسم کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> *استفاده از select تودرتو*  1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> SELECT     date, atf
> 
> FROM         doc_main
> ...


یعنی در sub query دوتا فیلد را چک کنید؟ وقتی از دستور in استفاده میکنید به هرحال خروجی کوئری داخلی باید یک نتیجه واحد داشته باشه یعنی نمی توان همراه فیلد date فیلد دیگه ای بکار برد البته اگر منظورتون را درست متوجه شده باشم
بنابراین کافی یک sub query دیگه را با فلید دیگری با هم and کرد. البته روش های بهتری هم هست!

----------

